# كلمه لكل قلب تعبان



## my.savior (26 يونيو 2010)

*.†.*
*سألت كتير نفسي سـايبنى ليه يا يسـوع.. وأزاى تسمح ليأسى يســـكن بين الضـلوع.. وأزاى أكون أنا ليك وقــلبي أنا مـوجوع.. تجارب العالم كويتني بنــارها يا يـــسوع.. مشتاق أشوف أنا أيدك تــرشدني للـرجوع.. يا بويا أنا مسـتني بصرخة قلـبي المــوجوع.. ودمـوعي بقيت علامة لضـعفي يا يـــسوع.. أمسح لي دمع عيوني وأروينـى من الـينبوع.. من غيرك انا تايه في طريق من غير رجــوع.. يارب ليه نسيني دا انا ابنك وقلبي موجــوع..*
*وظنيت بأني وحــدي وفضلت أنادى ربـى وفاجأه جاني صوت وقالي مالك خايف يابنـى*
*وبكيت بحرقه قلـبـي هو أنت فكرني ياربى رد عليا وقــالي ده ضعـف أيـمان يا أبنى انا واقف هنا جانبك من قبل ما تنــده يابنى خوفك عدم إيمان وتعبك ملوش مكـان دا أنت في قلبي مهما طـال الزمــان **دا انا سمحت لك بالتجربه وطلعت غلبان تبكى وتقول انا سيبتك بقى دا اسمه كلام يا انسان اسيب ابنى يدور فى طواحين المكان دا انا سميتك ابنى ودعيتك ليا يا انسان وكرمتك واديتك نعمه تقوى الابدان خليك فاكر ياابنى لو دورت فى اى مكان ما تلاقى قلب يضمك غير قلب ابوك الحنان ولوهاجت الدنيا حوليك انا واقف جانبك يا انسان حياتك ليها عندى خطه اتقبلها بحب وامان دا انا مت بدالك انت واتحملت كل الاهوان واخره تقول انا سيبتك عيب عليك يا انسان*
*من ابوك حبيبك.... كلمه لكل قلب تعبان*​ 
*.م.ن.ق.و.و.و.و.ل.*​


----------



## zezza (26 يونيو 2010)

كلمات جميلة جدا و معزية كتيييييييييييييير 
تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2010)

يااه تأمل جميل قوي 
مرسي​


----------



## أنجيلوس (26 يونيو 2010)

* دا انا مت  بدالك انت واتحملت كل الاهوان واخره تقول انا سيبتك عيب عليك يا انسان   سلم ايديك
*


----------



## wadeetito (26 يونيو 2010)

الله كلمات جميلة جدا معزية ومفرحة للقلب ارجو المزيد دائما شكرا اخى العزيز
تحياتى ومحبتى اخوك تيتووووووو​


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2010)

*



			أنت في قلبي مهما طـال الزمــان دا انا سمحت لك بالتجربه وطلعت غلبان تبكى وتقول انا سيبتك بقى دا اسمه كلام يا انسان اسيب ابنى يدور فى طواحين المكان دا انا سميتك ابنى ودعيتك ليا يا انسان وكرمتك واديتك نعمه تقوى الابدان خليك فاكر ياابنى لو دورت فى اى مكان ما تلاقى قلب يضمك غير قلب ابوك الحنان ولوهاجت الدنيا حوليك انا واقف جانبك يا انسان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*ميرسى كلمات معزيه جدااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

روووووووووووعه 
شكرا ليك على الكلمات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

